# Hydroconquest bezel insert replacement



## Pondeur24 (Apr 21, 2020)

Hello, I have a Longines Hydroconquest 2011, 41 mm black and the insert felt when I was under the shower. 

I still have the insert and I can put it back by longines service but it's kind of scratched.

I would like to change the insert of the bezel to get the new design (2018 and after in the second picture).

I spoke with Longines but of course they don't want to give any information .

Do you know where I can find this new design insert that would fit with the previous generation of Hydronquest ?

Thanks !


----------



## sickie2012 (Mar 20, 2020)

I can tell you right now that Longines won't do it.
They are rather anal when it comes to not putting original parts on their watches. 
I wanted the Shark mesh strap they do on the Legend Diver for my Heritage Diver & emailed them asking for a price. lol they replied but would only recommend any of the various straps available for that particular watch with price's BUT no price for the Shark mesh.

You could take it to a reputable watchmaker who can get Longines part's IF it's an exact fit. 
Or get the inner & outer dimensions of the insert & look around on eBay or see if a watchmaker can get a match for it.


----------



## Pondeur24 (Apr 21, 2020)

Thanks, that's what I was worried about. Impossible to find on ebay or other aftermarket . And I a managed to find the OEM room Longines from a watchmaker , I am not sure if it fits . Did they keep the exact same shape and dimensions ? I have no idea... but I am surprised that since the hydroconquest exists there is no custom insert ceramic with the simpler design....


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Pondeur24 said:


> Thanks, that's what I was worried about. Impossible to find on ebay or other aftermarket . And I a managed to find the OEM room Longines from a watchmaker , I am not sure if it fits . Did they keep the exact same shape and dimensions ? I have no idea... but I am surprised that since the hydroconquest exists there is no custom insert ceramic with the simpler design....


Pretty small market, vs the Seiko mod guys, etc.

I managed to pry an extra steel bezel for my older model Hydroconquest. That took multiple calls to the US service center and they only begrudgingly complied because somewhere there emailed me that the would sent the part. There's a related thread here somewhere here.


----------



## tylerad1 (Feb 1, 2009)

Any idea why it fell out? Would hate to see you get a new bezel only to have it fall out as well....


----------



## Deli (Jul 19, 2014)

Pondeur24 said:


> Thanks, that's what I was worried about. Impossible to find on ebay or other aftermarket . And I a managed to find the OEM room Longines from a watchmaker , I am not sure if it fits . Did they keep the exact same shape and dimensions ? I have no idea... but I am surprised that since the hydroconquest exists there is no custom insert ceramic with the simpler design....


FYI, oem "inserts" are not available. Fully assembly (steel bezel + minute insert) or nothing. The basic alu bezel is about USD90. The ceramic one I'll check later (I'd say twice that price).

Older aluminium and current ceramic inserts are NOT of the same sizes, thus you can't swap one for the other, because it will not fit properly.
Same applies for the whole bezel, since the case isn't the same.

Sickie2012>> they should definitely have given you the ref number for that bracelet. If some bracelet does not fit because of the case that's understandable, but if it does fit, like the mesh bracelet, that's something else. Just a note, the mesh bracelet is available in Small / Std / XL sizes. The std size is already quite generous.


----------



## MRWISENHIMER (Jun 8, 2010)

I think you are going to need to ping some watch repair people on this, try people who specialize in Omega as they might have a relationship with Swatch and they can source it through that channel. Best I can think of, this is a tough one.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Pondeur24 said:


> Hello, I have a Longines Hydroconquest 2011, 41 mm black and the insert felt when I was under the shower.
> 
> I still have the insert and I can put it back by longines service but it's kind of scratched.
> 
> ...


You can get a brand new bezel for your scratched one.
https://www.topwatchparts.com/produ...ts-for-longines-hydroconquest-41mm-mens-watch

As for you attempt to use the new ceramic design to fit older model. It might be different dimension and I suggest you not to try it.


----------



## Deli (Jul 19, 2014)

Any "insert" won't be a genuine one, since it's not available on order.

And any official boutique (OB) or retailer (AD) may order the whole bezel for about USD90.
Just give them your S/N, then they'll get the right bezel reference for you.


----------



## Pondeur24 (Apr 21, 2020)

Thanks a lot guys for your answers. I appreciate a lot all your help. I will give my Longines to the official service center. It is due for a complete service after almost nine years hopefully they will repair that.


----------



## royalty33 (Sep 4, 2021)

Deli said:


> Any "insert" won't be a genuine one, since it's not available on order.
> 
> And any official boutique (OB) or retailer (AD) may order the whole bezel for about USD90.
> Just give them your S/N, then they'll get the right bezel reference for you.


Hello! 
Sorry to pop in like this but I have this situation:
I scratched the bezel of my new Hydroconquest 41mm blue, Al bezel in such a way that only in the light can be seen, without any colour being visibily taken off. I know it is nothing, but my OCD kicks in every time I look at it.
So, I sent an email to 2 of the AD from Romania and the price is aprox. 240 USD or more....
For 90USD I would be willing to change the bezel just to have my watch as new, but 240 and a 8 weeks waiting time it is a little too much.
So, do you think there is any chance to polish out the scratch? Or if not, how can I get a replacement bezel for 90 USD ? 
I leave 3 pictures, the scratch is at the 55 minutes mark.
Thank you very much.
Greetings from Timisoara, Razvan


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

I can't really see the scratch, from those photos. Your only chance for a low cost replacement would be in the classifieds (Unlikely) or eBay (possible). Set a search. There is one on ebay now, but $200 plus shipping from Australia.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Aluminium watch bezel inserts for Longines Hydro Conquest 41mm mens watch


Descriptions More detail ● Material: Aluminium ● Fit for: Longines HydroConquest 41mm automatic watch such as...




www.topwatchparts.com


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Bosman said:


> Aluminium watch bezel inserts for Longines Hydro Conquest 41mm mens watch
> 
> 
> Descriptions More detail ● Material: Aluminium ● Fit for: Longines HydroConquest 41mm automatic watch such as...
> ...


Wow, there you go, a generic bezel, but that might be your only option. If it were me, I'd live with that tiny scratch, but that's your call.


----------



## royalty33 (Sep 4, 2021)

Thank you for the reply.


riff raff said:


> I can't really see the scratch, from those photos. Your only chance for a low cost replacement would be in the classifieds (Unlikely) or eBay (possible). Set a search. There is one on ebay now, but $200 plus shipping from Australia.


Hello.
Thank you all for your responses. Yes, I would like an original bezel, so I think that for now I will stay woth the one with the scratch, even if it drives me nuts. I hope it will pass. My problem was why an original one is 90 usd abroad and 240 in Romania ....
Thank you very much for your help. Have a nice weekend, Razvan


----------



## gordon_5261 (4 mo ago)

royalty33 said:


> Thank you for the reply. Hello. Thank you all for your responses. Yes, I would like an original bezel, so I think that for now I will stay woth the one with the scratch, even if it drives me nuts. I hope it will pass. My problem was why an original one is 90 usd abroad and 240 in Romania .... Thank you very much for your help. Have a nice weekend, Razvan


 You can get the original bezel design, but in ceramic, or a ceramic in the new design here: 21.17US $ 30% OFF|Ceramic Bezel For Longines Kangkas L3 Scale Ring 39mm 41mm Dial Ceramic Bezel L3 742 Watch Scale Outer Ring Wristband Accessorie - Watchbands - AliExpress

Also, if you have a look at the new model HCs, with the ceramic bezel and the USA Limited Edition, I think the original dial with the 5 minute batons, but combined with the new style bezel insert with the numbers at 10,20,30,40,50 and minute markers only to the 15min point.....now THAT looks awesome. I am getting the new ceramic bezel and putting on my original black HC.....


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

gordon_5261 said:


> You can get the original bezel design, but in ceramic, or a ceramic in the new design here: 21.17US $ 30% OFF|Ceramic Bezel For Longines Kangkas L3 Scale Ring 39mm 41mm Dial Ceramic Bezel L3 742 Watch Scale Outer Ring Wristband Accessorie - Watchbands - AliExpress
> 
> Also, if you have a look at the new model HCs, with the ceramic bezel and the USA Limited Edition, I think the original dial with the 5 minute batons, but combined with the new style bezel insert with the numbers at 10,20,30,40,50 and minute markers only to the 15min point.....now THAT looks awesome. I am getting the new ceramic bezel and putting on my original black HC.....


Are you swapping the bezel yourself? I'm fascinated - $21 for a ceramic replacement is a great solution. Please document the swap.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

did anyone actually pull off this bezel swap? My OEM bezel (Aluminum) on my HC stopped "clicking" and is now bi-directional.

What kind of tool is used to get the bezel off the watch?


----------

